# Bristle Nose Pleco eating dead fish?



## elitesrock

One of my Tilapia Buttokifri was mauled by another tb and when I got home yesterday I saw my Pleco eating it. I took the tb out and threw it in the trash. Will my Pleco get sick?


----------



## lohachata

go back to school and research what fish eat.....

FISH EAT FISH.......

your TB did not doe of a disease...in the wild when fish die ; they do not go to waste...they are eaten by other fish and animals...your pleco will not get sick..
nothing for you to worry about..


----------



## Amelia26

you know Lohachata we all understand that u have all these titles under ur name and we are very glad that u take time out of your very busy day to help us newbies but maybe instead of being rude, why dont you try and be nice to people. the reason we ALL are here is to ask question no matter how silly you may think they are. there is no since in throwing your weight around and being rude and sarcastic. it was a simple question that any nice person would have advised him that is normal. please remember, no matter how far in the past it may be, when you yourself was a newbie at all this. and please try, it maybe hard at first, to become a compationate person instead of hatefull. your answer was very uncalled for and maybe you should think about appoligizing to this young person. think about others instead of yourself.


----------



## hXcChic22

Amelia26 said:


> you know Lohachata we all understand that u have all these titles under ur name and we are very glad that u take time out of your very busy day to help us newbies but maybe instead of being rude, why dont you try and be nice to people. the reason we ALL are here is to ask question no matter how silly you may think they are. there is no since in throwing your weight around and being rude and sarcastic. it was a simple question that any nice person would have advised him that is normal. please remember, no matter how far in the past it may be, when you yourself was a newbie at all this. and please try, it maybe hard at first, to become a compationate person instead of hatefull. your answer was very uncalled for and maybe you should think about appoligizing to this young person. think about others instead of yourself.


He's like that to new members, old members, and everyone in between; it's just how he is. Don't take offense to it.


----------



## Amelia26

i understand there are people out there that take pleasure in being mean to others. i was not raised that way and i will not stand by and not say anything. my mother always told me if u dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all. and i strongly agree with this. its and old saying but theres alot of truth in it. we all are not here to be made fun of or intemadated by a man that apparently gets off by being and A** hole! i dont make excuses for people i confront them. he is wrong and he knows it.


----------



## BV77

He wasn't being mean...it's a basic law of nature, fish eat fish, a little research would have revealed this fact. I think maybe it gets old answering the same questions over and over again. That is why the forums can be researched.


----------



## Amelia26

is it mandatory that senior members have to answer every post that they read. if not, he could have just not posted.


----------



## lohachata

if i like you i will give you a hard time..if i don't like you i will not respond to you at all.
my best friends i call names..like the sea haggie...or the hooligans..
all them titles by my name don't mean anything to me..i never asked for them..like many others , i have been on this site for a lot longer than it says..everybody lost their start date back then...
i'll let you slide this time because you just got here and have no clue about me...but over the years i have helped a lot of people here..sent them free fish or free foods or meds...i am most likely the nicest person you will ever meet.(if you met me)don't worry ; you won't though..i don't get around to arkansas...
just sit back and relax and take a chill pill kid...you might learn something about life and maybe even fishkeeping...


----------



## Amelia26

i am very glad that you have been here for along time. and i really do apprecate all the help that yall give. personally i say thank you!!! but it hurts to see a simple question from a 13 year old answered the way you did. i was just trying to bring it to your eyes that it was a mean answer. please excuse me for trying to stick up or a young adult. sorry!!!


----------



## lohachata

he isn't a young adult...he is a juvenile..if he were a young adult i would have kicked his butt...
hopefully one day you will learn more about human nature when you emerge from your little slice of heaven..you still are not getting the point here...i kinda like the kid...so i give him a little grief...even if he doesn't know anything about keeping fish ; he is in the learning process...better that he learns from an old geezer with a bit of experience than some young wizard that gleans all their knowledge from online..like i say ; i am, still a rookie with keeping fish..have kept a few and have even bred a few..99.9% of what i know is from hands on experience and the books that i have poured over so many times throughout the 35+ years in this hobby..
we mods do not have to answer every post..heck...i don't even read every post..
never lie.....don't say you are sorry...no need for it.

elite.....you had better hurry up and report me before i call you a dork....lol..


----------



## Amelia26

i do get it. really i do. and personally id reither stay in my little slice of heaven, than have to talk to and old gezzer like you. guess im different from others but i dont consider name calling, of any kind, to be just a friendly gesture! i think ill take my manors and go. hope you enjoy ur books!


----------



## AquariumTech

....... normal


----------



## elitesrock

Sorry I asked a dumb question? I thought Plecos were algae eaters only. Thanks Amelia for saying something nice...


----------



## AquariumTech

Well with plecos I think they just like the slime coating and oils from the fish. I dont think they really start digging in to the meat that much.


----------



## Amelia26

you are VERY WELCOME elitesrock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amelia26

oh one more thing there are never dumb questions. just curious minds!


----------



## AquariumTech

lohachata said:


> if i like you i will give you a hard time..if i don't like you i will not respond to you at all.
> my best friends i call names..like the sea haggie...or the hooligans..
> all them titles by my name don't mean anything to me..i never asked for them..like many others , i have been on this site for a lot longer than it says..everybody lost their start date back then...
> i'll let you slide this time because you just got here and have no clue about me...but over the years i have helped a lot of people here..sent them free fish or free foods or meds...i am most likely the nicest person you will ever meet.(if you met me)don't worry ; you won't though..i don't get around to arkansas...
> just sit back and relax and take a chill pill kid...you might learn something about life and maybe even fishkeeping...



For real, he has the hook ups.


----------



## hXcChic22

It depends on what pleco you have... some prefer algae/veggies, and others like meat. We had a Clown Pleco in with our feeder goldies, and whenever one died, Pennywise (hehe) had chomped it before we even noticed it died.


----------



## lohachata

all species of loricaridae are omnivorous...it is just that some such as hypancistris , bariancistris etc eat more of the meaty foods and others such as the ancistris and panaque eat more vegetable matter than meat....all of them need some driftwood to munch on to aid digestion..
it is true.....there are no dumb questions..except for the ones that go unasked..
although i will admit that i get kind of tired of seeing posts asking what they should put in their tank..would you want some stranger telling you who you should marry ?it just doesn't make much sense to me...

elitesrock.... if i have offended you , then i urge you to report me to the site administrator.....i am a man...i will take the hit and own up to it....


----------



## emc7

Believe Lohachata on catfish, loaches and plecos, He has bred fish most people can't even keep alive. Take the word of the old geezer with the most posts over the new sweet young thing. Dead fish and eggs are on most fish's menus when they can get them. There is just too much valuable protein and fat to let it go to waste. Such high quality food is hard to get in the wild. It can be disconcerting watching your sweet neon tetra chew their brother down to the bone like a swarm of piranha in a horror movie, but that is what happens. A pleco will grab a corpse and take it in a cave for a private overnight meal. Fish that make a living eye-biting, fin-nipping, and scale-eating are rare in the hobby, but not in the wild. 

And yes, if you don't believe an answer, go forth and look it up. Then use your source to debate it on the board. Taking our here-say opinions is lazy, but disregarding them once someone took the trouble to reply (however gruffly) is rude.


----------



## emc7

I often ignore the 'what should i put in my tank posts" unless I am really bored. I really don't know much about 'community tanks' since I moved to mostly species tanks a long time ago.


----------



## chronoboy

I do think there is some rude members in here, but I wouldn't say lohachata is one of them, when you read somthing, to one person it may sound rude to another it might be funny, its all in how read it, look at the bible, its been read by billions of people, and guess what that's why we have diff religions cause people understood it differently.

So as my grandpa would say stop picking at a scab cause it will never heal, point is if your not going to listen understand and learn from him then drop it, cause its not easy to convert a catholic into a Christian.


----------



## hXcChic22

chronoboy said:


> So as my grandpa would say stop picking at a scab cause it will never heal, point is if your not going to listen understand and learn from him then drop it, _cause its not easy to convert a catholic into a Christian._


:lol: <---- I wish this was more obviously "laughing" because that's what I did when I read that. Truer statement has never been spoken.


----------



## AquariumTech

chronoboy said:


> I do think there is some rude members in here, but I wouldn't say lohachata is one of them, when you read somthing, to one person it may sound rude to another it might be funny, its all in how read it, look at the bible, its been read by billions of people, and guess what that's why we have diff religions cause people understood it differently.
> 
> So as my grandpa would say stop picking at a scab cause it will never heal, point is if your not going to listen understand and learn from him then drop it, cause its not easy to convert a catholic into a Christian.


This


----------



## Hansolo

Catholics are Christian.....any religion that believes in Christ is Christian.


----------



## AquariumTech

Hansolo said:


> Catholics are Christian.....any religion that believes in Christ is Christian.


This


----------

